# Training recommendations



## Vera (May 19, 2021)

Hi all!

We have a beautiful 1 year old Vizsla Mila. We took a couple of obedience classes and she's good with the basic commands (without major distractions such as other dogs or animals, or paper and sticks). We would like to improve her skills but we need help finding someone reliable. We wouldn't mind boarding her if necessary and we live in Fairfield County, CT.
Any recommendation?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

What skills are you looking to improve upon?


----------



## Vera (May 19, 2021)

Responding to commands even with distractions. The “stay” when other dogs are around or the “leave” when she finds something disgusting (to us) to chew and swallow are our main concerns. I tried the retrieve several times but she seems not interested.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The first two commands you will be working on for a long time, and will have to reenforce her whole life.
The only way to train for the distractions is to make sure that she is 100% with no distractions and then understand that you’ll be starting over once the distractions are presented. Some dogs you just have to wait for some maturity to kick in.
I ran across a training program run out of the dock diving center in Willimantic. It’s a long drive for you, but the people running the programs impressed me, and they were very much aware of the energy levels of a Vizsla.
As for the retrieve, how important is that to you?
“Force retrieval training” is not something that a person should attempt without help from someone very experienced with the process.
A lot of training can be done at home. Enforce and reward desired behaviors and correct the not so desired.
For training groups, I know of the Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club. I know that NAVHDA is active throughout the state, though Covid protocols have had an effect. There is also a small group of American Hunting Dogs that perform clinics at Mansfield Hollow.
I realize that I pretty much steered you toward the hunt training side of the house, but I firmly believe that the best way to train these dogs is as if they were going to hunt. Every behavior that most folks seem to desire from a dog, are required for a hunting dog on the field. A well trained, steady, bird dog is a joy to own.
You never have to hunt, or own a shotgun,yourself. The training programs are for the dog and handler to function as a team.


----------



## Vera (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the information. I will look into some hunting training. I actually thought they were specific for hunters. We were also thinking about agility classes. I will definitely have a look at the Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club. We moved recently so haven’t checked out that yet.


----------

